# now for my marine project



## alpharoyals (Nov 21, 2007)

Its been set up for 3 days now, algae has started blooming today. I had a dead crab in the rock and 2 pistol shrimp which I dont want to add so they are floating in a breeding trap at the moment :bash:










and a side view


----------



## WeThePeople (Jul 8, 2007)

Nice aquascaping, nice use of milliput too  What are you planning on putting in it and what tank is it? Looks like the Deltec??


----------



## alpharoyals (Nov 21, 2007)

its the red sea max 130 litre.

mainly want inverts and corals, hammer, sun, feather dusters, zoa's, torch coral..... I could keep going lol

gonna get a few fish just to fill the open space.


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Loving it alpha royals! I had heard about it... but first time I had seen your tank! lol

Looking good. Keep us updated with this one too. 

Makes me jealous... I want a tank again


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

Get some fish in ....


----------



## alpharoyals (Nov 21, 2007)

fangsy said:


> Get some fish in ....


I would have by now if I had my own way :lol2:


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

I always put a few damsels in after a few days, start the cycle .....

I have never had any problems in 6yrs or marine keeping , and I have setup approx 15 tanks (for me and others) and have always followed the same method.

In my 6ft I had 4 big Volitans, and many other predator fish , and then went back to pretty fish and then back to predators again ,


----------



## garysumpter (Apr 18, 2005)

Any full tank shots?

Cheers

Gary


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

how much it cost so far? looks good, just woundering as i want one, and duno how much i will spend.


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

Put some black mollys in there....mature the tank


----------



## alpharoyals (Nov 21, 2007)

snakelover said:


> how much it cost so far? looks good, just woundering as i want one, and duno how much i will spend.


I thought I had a bargain as the tank was £580 but now its up and running (no livestock yet) and its just tipped £1000! 
Liverock alone was £245


----------



## biohazard156 (Nov 11, 2007)

Yeah, liverock is very expensive. I got fully cured for £8 a kilo, but that is quite cheap compared to some other places. I think you are doing the right thing by not adding fish until it has cycled. I wouldn't use a live animal to do something like that even if it is supposed to be "hardy". The cycle will happen naturally, and if you are impatient...you can use a cooked prawn! Love the rock work too btw 

Anna


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

Natural cycle dosnt happen for ages unless you add some sort of cycle chemical ... which is very un natural.... (in my opinion)


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

fangsy said:


> Natural cycle dosnt happen for ages unless you add some sort of cycle chemical ... which is very un natural.... (in my opinion)


I find cycling with fish unnatural :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

Esfa said:


> I find cycling with fish unnatural :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 Whatever


----------



## biohazard156 (Nov 11, 2007)

fangsy said:


> Natural cycle dosnt happen for ages unless you add some sort of cycle chemical ... which is very un natural.... (in my opinion)


A natural cycle will start as and when it is supposed to happen, which is usually a few days- a week after adding the live rock. It will have some die off no matter how good the rock is, which is adequate to start a cycle. No chemicals/fish required.


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

biohazard156 said:


> A natural cycle will start as and when it is supposed to happen, which is usually a few days- a week after adding the live rock. It will have some die off no matter how good the rock is, which is adequate to start a cycle. No chemicals/fish required.


Agreed, LR for the cycling FTW  (not live _fish_...)


----------



## alpharoyals (Nov 21, 2007)

I'm in no hurry and dont want to stress any fish out to save a few days, I can see algae growth happening, the difference a few hours can make is unreal!


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

Each to their own ......

As I said at least 15 successful aquariums .... But thats just my method , dosnt work for everybody ....


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

fangsy said:


> Each to their own ......
> 
> As I said at least 15 successful aquariums .... But thats just my method , dosnt work for everybody ....


I'm not saying it doesn't work, I know it does. I was saying that I would prefer the LR method, as its less stressful on the fish. 

Using fish for cycling will CERTAINLY stress the fish, so if theres a better method, why do it?


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

AshMashMash said:


> I'm not saying it doesn't work, I know it does. I was saying that I would prefer the LR method, as its less stressful on the fish.
> 
> Using fish for cycling will CERTAINLY stress the fish, so if theres a better method, why do it?


It definately has never stressed the fish but ok , fair point .....


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

fangsy said:


> It definately has never stressed the fish but ok , fair point .....


Well, I mean, it will certainly put a stressor on them. There's no denying that. Whether that stressor is enough to show outward signs of stress on the fish is debatable...


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

AshMashMash said:


> Well, I mean, it will certainly put a stressor on them. There's no denying that. Whether that stressor is enough to show outward signs of stress on the fish is debatable...


The fish I have put in are still alive 6yrs later, 


Im sorry but you can bring a £80 fish home from the shop and with stress from the shop to home and with the new environment it will die .....


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

fangsy said:


> The fish I have put in are still alive 6yrs later,


True, and I know of war veterans that are still alive today :whistling2:



fangsy said:


> Im sorry but you can bring a £80 fish home from the shop and with stress from the shop to home and with the new environment it will die .....


I know, I know. All I was saying was I prefer the fishless method, specially with marine tanks with LR in them anyway, as it stresses the fish out _less, _which is more humane on the fish.


----------



## alpharoyals (Nov 21, 2007)

bring in the cleaners!
they have a lot of work ahead of them :whistling2:


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Nice one! I love hermit crabs, they are sooooo cute. They are nice subjects to take pictures of too... as they dont move! haha


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

580 for a red sea max is pretty good. they retail around 699 usually.


that aquascaping is pretty emmense dude. Looks good, very good. I went with the standard dump it round the back look and hope like hell it looks alright lol.


----------



## alpharoyals (Nov 21, 2007)

the best one of my cleaner shrimp so far


----------



## Snakes r grreat (Aug 21, 2006)

Nice picture! :no1:


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Love the cleaner shrimp! They are so cute! I had a pair of them. Quite white in colour, not very yellow? Or is it just the pic?


----------



## alpharoyals (Nov 21, 2007)

They are very small at the moment, they are only about an inch long, hopefully their colour will come through soon : victory:


----------



## treeboa (May 4, 2005)

one the best green shite eaters is a pincussion urchin, get a small one, as to fishless cycling, yes you can use the likes of damsels or mollies hower the cycle starts with amonia and then nitite before nitrate, is it really worth the possible damage to the fishes gills ??, one the best ways is a small piece of prawn thrown in the tank and allowed to rot, however that dead crab would have had the same effect


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

alpharoyals said:


> They are very small at the moment, they are only about an inch long, hopefully their colour will come through soon : victory:


Ah ok, cool. I thought it looked quite big, haha. 



treeboa said:


> as to fishless cycling, yes you can use the likes of damsels or mollies hower the cycle starts with amonia and then nitite before nitrate, is it really worth the possible damage to the fishes gills ??, one the best ways is a small piece of prawn thrown in the tank and allowed to rot, however that dead crab would have had the same effect


Agreed : victory:


----------



## alpharoyals (Nov 21, 2007)

Added 4 Bumble Bee Shrimp today, I have been looking everywhere for these and my LFS got some!
these guys are literally 1cm long and wont get much bigger!


----------



## Uncle Les (Dec 29, 2007)

I love those Shrimps I have never seen them down this way. How much do they cost?


----------



## alpharoyals (Nov 21, 2007)

£9 each, bit pricey but well worth it!


----------



## Uncle Les (Dec 29, 2007)

That's not bad down here you pay nearly that for the more common shrimps.


----------



## treeboa (May 4, 2005)

take it you have checked the ammonia, nitrite and nitrate and of course the tank has cycled ??


----------



## alpharoyals (Nov 21, 2007)

Yes thanks, why do you ask?


----------



## treeboa (May 4, 2005)

i thought that would be fairly obvious why i asked ??


----------



## alpharoyals (Nov 21, 2007)

I have spent over a thousand pounds setting this up, im not going to put things in when its not ready!

What would you have done if I said I have ammonia, nitrite and nitrite present in my water?

why do people find it neccisary to get peoples back up for no reason? why cant they say nice job or looking good instead of picking holes in their work?


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

alpharoyals said:


> £9 each, bit pricey but well worth it!


Mine were £14 I think... £9 is a bargain 

Also, as for certain people moaning for no reason, (and I know I cant talk! lol)... thats fishy folk for ya  haha


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

fishy folk always moan :no1:


----------



## pam b (Mar 3, 2005)

No we dont:lol2:
In fairness i can see where Mike is coming from, it's been a very quick cycle and Marine tanks can throw you a curve ball, trouble is it ends up being an expensive curve ball.

Chill, he's only trying to help.


----------



## treeboa (May 4, 2005)

ok seeing as you have your back up, less than a month is not normally a cycled tank, unless you have within a couple of hours moved from a well established system to another tank, in your original posting you set it up on the 20-03 according to your post, it is now the 14-04, now you seem to be stocking it at a fast speed, nothing happens fast with marines except a disaster, you already have problems in that you have hair grass growing it seems, that is usually down to one of or both things, nitrate and or phosphate, phospahte in itself wont do a lot of damage other than make the tank look bloody awfull however nitrate will, you dont mention your readings either in any of your postings, s.g, ammonia, nitite, nitrate, phosphate, ph, calc, mag etc etc, to go blindly forwards without those at nsw levels or close to is inviting danger

as to you have spent many thousands of pounds setting it up actually means nothing, mine to date is many many thousands of pounds, the live rock alone at over 100k would cost that, however money is nothing if you dont apply some simple rules and that will then be thousands of pounds you have flushed down the toilet if it fails, your money, your choice, no skin off my nose if you fail, all i will then see is another fast tracker failing and moaning that marines are shite and expensive, take it slowly and you will have something that will give you pleasure for many years, possibly even adictive enough to make you want to go bigger


----------



## alpharoyals (Nov 21, 2007)

treeboa said:


> you dont mention your readings either in any of your postings, s.g, ammonia, nitite, nitrate, phosphate, ph, calc, mag etc etc, to go blindly forwards without those at nsw levels or close to is inviting danger


 
Sorry I didnt get your permission to put something in MY tank, My levels are fine, I didnt see the need to post them as its not what people wanted to read. the nitrite, ammonia are zero and nitrate is about 5mg/l. Everywhere else said its fine to put inverts in when the levelshave dropped so I have and also they have no bioload as they eat as much waste as they produce.

I will PM you too see if I can buy some fish soon if thats ok with you?


----------



## treeboa (May 4, 2005)

tell ya what mate, you wanna be a total prat then go for it, your money , i really dont give one what you put in your tank or when, you cant take serious concern then thats your problem, obviously you are a total expert on the matter and you dont need advice or anything else, hope your right, not for your sake but the sake of the tank


----------



## alpharoyals (Nov 21, 2007)

treeboa said:


> tell ya what mate, you wanna be a total prat then go for it, your money , i really dont give one what you put in your tank or when, you cant take serious concern then thats your problem, obviously you are a total expert on the matter and you dont need advice or anything else, hope your right, not for your sake but the sake of the tank


I dont think I am an expert one single bit, just dont need people asking me stupid basic questions. I'm not stupid and like to think I am doing right, more for the welfare of the animals than mine.

I was doing this thread for everyone to look at, either if they cant afford one or wanted to see my start up process for them to see before they part with their cash.


----------



## pam b (Mar 3, 2005)

Just as a time scale for comparison my Nano took around 2 months to cycle for the clean up crew and a further month (3 in total) before it was fish ready, around 5 before coral ready.
I really can understand Mikes concerns he's only looking out for your best interests, and trying to protect you from a fall, but if thats not whats wanted from you then im sure he has better stuff to do with his time.
I wish you well with it and hope your good luck continues.


----------



## alpharoyals (Nov 21, 2007)

well now my tank has matured properly, I thought I would share a few pic's with you guys :whistling2:

FISH:


----------



## alpharoyals (Nov 21, 2007)

INVERTS:


----------



## alpharoyals (Nov 21, 2007)

CORALS: (I know technically some are not)


----------



## vonnie (Aug 20, 2007)

It's looking amazing!!!!

I'm a few months behind you and still seem to be in a permanent battle to control the algae.

I love the fire shrimp. He's one of my favourites, but very shy.

How much would you say it's cost you so far?


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

SHRIIIIMMMMMMMMMPPPPPPPPP!!

That's all I have to add to this thread. :flrt:


----------



## alpharoyals (Nov 21, 2007)

vonnie said:


> It's looking amazing!!!!
> 
> I'm a few months behind you and still seem to be in a permanent battle to control the algae.
> 
> ...


I wouldnt be surprised if I have reached two grand so far, I had to add a chiller and additional pump as its in my room with all the reps so I had trouble keeping the temps down.

My fire shrimp isnt shy at all, I dont know if its because its a smaller tank and the rock is stacked quiet high, so he might feel a bit more secure.

As for your algea, I will PM you to save boring everyone else :2thumb:



Esfa said:


> SHRIIIIMMMMMMMMMPPPPPPPPP!!
> 
> That's all I have to add to this thread. :flrt:


I was expecting that : victory:


----------



## Berber King (Dec 29, 2007)

Very nice looking tank.


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Oh that is looking _gorgeous_! Some really nice stuff in there, few slightly out of the ordinary things too  Loving the anemone crab (?), and the sexy shrimp. And the little green wrasse. Seen them once before in a shop, but thats about it. Very very nice 

Buy me a tank plz? :flrt:


----------



## alpharoyals (Nov 21, 2007)

A few new pics!


----------



## Boccia-Boy (Jun 9, 2008)

Really nice looking mate


----------



## murinus (Jan 3, 2007)

brilliant ! i could sit and look at that tank allday


----------



## Natonstan (Aug 9, 2008)

Wow that is a REALLY great looking tank, I really want to set up a marine tank someday, but I'm gonna spend this year researching untill Im fully prepared, Ive succesfully kept tropical, and goldfish before and ive got a Koi pond with multiple waterfalls and its develeoped fully and i have lots of bloodworms and pond skaters in there, its my pride and joy!


----------



## alpharoyals (Nov 21, 2007)

murinus said:


> brilliant ! i could sit and look at that tank allday


I do! :2thumb:


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Absolutely stunning :2thumb:


----------



## elle1331 (Mar 19, 2007)

wow that is beautiful, could you take a picture of the whole thing so i get a perspective please?


----------



## alpharoyals (Nov 21, 2007)

elle1331 said:


> wow that is beautiful, could you take a picture of the whole thing so i get a perspective please?


I dont need to be asked twice :blush:


----------



## alpharoyals (Nov 21, 2007)

Here is my plating monti, there is two months exactly between the two pictures!


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

alpharoyals said:


> I dont need to be asked twice :blush:


That looks friggin awesome! Awesome growth of that coral too!


----------



## elle1331 (Mar 19, 2007)

alpharoyals said:


> I dont need to be asked twice :blush:





alpharoyals said:


> Here is my plating monti, there is two months exactly between the two pictures!



That is absolutely beautiful well done i wish i could have something like that in mine but while the kids are still young its just not feasible, still i can sneak in this bit and admire all you guys ones lol


----------



## alpharoyals (Nov 21, 2007)

Here is a lovely clam I picked up the other day


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Very lovely! What lighting are you using?


----------



## alpharoyals (Nov 21, 2007)

AshMashMash said:


> Very lovely! What lighting are you using?


It has 2x 55w bulbs, half white, half actinic, 10,000 Kelvins (which are higher than your average twin lamps at 6,500k)


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

alpharoyals said:


> It has 2x 55w bulbs, half white, half actinic, 10,000 Kelvins (which are higher than your average twin lamps at 6,500k)


Hang on, as in, fluorescent bulbs? :shock:


----------



## lily-jo (Mar 27, 2008)

alpharoyals said:


>


what is it please? its beautiful

lovely looking tank


----------



## owlbassboy (Jun 26, 2008)

thats a mandarin dragonet


----------



## alpharoyals (Nov 21, 2007)

AshMashMash said:


> Hang on, as in, fluorescent bulbs? :shock:


Yes sorry Ash, flourescent bulbs :blush:


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

alpharoyals said:


> Yes sorry Ash, flourescent bulbs :blush:


Impressive if it works for clams and the like, everything looks superb. They T5's, with reflectors, I assume?


----------



## Aquai (Feb 11, 2009)

They'll be T5 Power Compacts, they work really well with marine, highly recommend them. Only problem i have is with the heaet they let off.

James


----------



## xyra (Apr 26, 2007)

Sorry haven't read the entire thread, might have missed it... What PC starter unit are you using?

I've been through two Interpet twin 55w units, both have got terribly hot to the point of the the connectors the bulb plugging into going brittle and cracking within a couple of months. I even had fans blowing over them for cooling!

The first one was replaced under warranty and I was told the problem was known about and had been fixed and the replacement was a fixed unit. The second one is doing the same so I stopped using it (~2.5 years ago now) and replaced with a 4 x t5 luminaire. I do like PCs though and if the problem has been fixed or another brand is good I might pick up some more.....

I noticed they have gone up in price hugely (I paid ~ £22 for the starter, a twin starter is now nearly £40 so perhaps they solved it by throwing money at better parts?)


----------



## alpharoyals (Nov 21, 2007)

xyra said:


> Sorry haven't read the entire thread, might have missed it... What PC starter unit are you using?


my tank is a redsea max, I havent had any problems with fittings yet but it does have cooling fans in the hood and I have had to install a chiller too as the water got so warm, I dont think the heater has ever come on till the chiller was installed.


----------



## alpharoyals (Nov 21, 2007)

I thought I would post a few pictures as my new tank is taking sooo long to finalize!!!

here is some of my new sps corals









here is a full tank shot taken today 









and here is my new tank which is 4'x2'x2'. I am just waiting for my new lighting unit from germany.


----------



## xyra (Apr 26, 2007)

alpharoyals said:


> I thought I would post a few pictures as my new tank is taking sooo long to finalize!!!
> 
> here is some of my new sps corals
> 
> ...


Wow! looking good!


----------



## cervantes (Apr 24, 2008)

alpharoyals said:


> INVERTS:


 
That's one of the coolest animals I've seen. :2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Looking AWESOME


----------



## alpharoyals (Nov 21, 2007)

I better add some updated pictures soon!


----------



## dan51 (Sep 26, 2008)

Sorry but im soooo jealous of that tank  its fantastic, im trying to get a pom-pom crab aswell but im having trouble finding them  like the clowns as well, have they hosted anything yet? i managed to get mine to host a torch coral a few days after getting the torch and the clowns are captive bred lol  you should be really proud of that! also whata are the sun corals like when it comes to feeding? i would like one but i dont want food rotting in the nano cos it might send my parameters haywire lol 

Dan


----------



## alpharoyals (Nov 21, 2007)

dan51 said:


> Sorry but im soooo jealous of that tank  its fantastic, im trying to get a pom-pom crab aswell but im having trouble finding them  like the clowns as well, have they hosted anything yet? i managed to get mine to host a torch coral a few days after getting the torch and the clowns are captive bred lol  you should be really proud of that! also whata are the sun corals like when it comes to feeding? i would like one but i dont want food rotting in the nano cos it might send my parameters haywire lol
> 
> Dan


the clowns host a hammer coral atm, hoping to get an anemone for my bigger tank.

I have neglected the sun corals to be honest, thats why they look a bit rough, they are great and worth while but you will need to put a plastic bottle over them when feeding, otherwise the fish and shrimps steal all the food! I have just moved them into my sump as they can get well fed in there and dont need light to survive.


----------



## dan51 (Sep 26, 2008)

i might give one a go later on then, only a small one though with a couple of polyps...


----------



## geodaryl (Jan 17, 2009)

awesome


----------



## lionfish (Jul 15, 2009)

Hi , I've been following this thread for a while - great job I have to say - I use eheim filters and am thinking of setting up a sump,on a future marine project . Could you plz please post a pic of your sump and share any advice or observations re sumps and refugiums thanks :2thumb:


----------

